# MP/ManPower research Review WITH BLOODWORK



## TheSauce (Nov 8, 2012)

I recently got bloodwork showing shitty liver values, and asked around until I found MPresearch. Using their toremifene (which I definitely feel, gives me brain fog). I HAVE BLOODWORK, two sets (links at the bottom of this review), that show that MP's toremifene to be working; I have been shut down for two years, and I have tried various source's PCT items, most of which I can't feel or don't deliver. It actually looks like I need to half my doseage of Tor, and add in Clomid on top. Which I am going to do. I'm a new member here but I've been around forever on BOP and IronJugg. Yes, I'm still shut down, but at least I know  i'm not going to have boobs anytime soon.
I have also used his viagra, which definitely works, his cialis (I need two caps), and his NYC stack (almost killed me at three caps). I have peptides from ManPower as well but HAVE NOT tested or used them yet, i'll leave a review when I do. By the way, my liver values getting better can be attributed to TUDCA.

http://i48.tinypic.com/rv94c9.png
http://i45.tinypic.com/eun668.png


----------



## gamma (Nov 9, 2012)

MEH MEH


----------



## TheSauce (Nov 10, 2012)

gamma said:


> MEH MEH



Don't get it.


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 10, 2012)

Your test levels dropped even more and E2 increased...I don't get it...unless I am looking at it wrong...


----------

